# Google earth and fishing spots



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Just curious what everybody uses to scout for new spots? I use google earth. I took a screen shot and was wondering if the three big "holes" would be a good spot to set up for reds ? Thanks


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Your battery needs charging! just saying.


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Haha!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

One to the left would be the best. It has the closest deep water trough to shore. In warm weather the pomps, whiting and flounder along with a whole host of warm water species would be feeding off the deeper ledge on the east rim of the deep water, as the east to west current washes bait over and to them.

Colder weather... the same hole, but further out for redfish/black drum.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep in mind that if those are in the Gulf they move due to currents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If you had today's picture I would say that's a great idea, however that's probably a year or more older and has changed several times since the picture was taken. 

You need to learn how to read the surf.

If you have a drone or are staying in a high rise condo you could get a good picture where the holes are. 

Honestly I think google earth pictures are probably useless for surf fishing.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

It is also pretty easy to read the surf and tell where those holes are from the beach. See each of the sand "points"? Fish on either side of them.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Before I was on here and learned to read the surf I figured out how to find holes. Just watch the surf. If it looks different, it is and that the place you wan to throw in a line.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Standing on the beach, and observing will beat any sat images. Unless you have access to a real time imaging bird..


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

those holes are holding grass... just saying.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> those holes are holding grass... just saying.


I thought so too. I've noticed this looking at the beach cams, then going out to the spot to find it's more grass, than a hole.


----------

